# Passcards, Flashme or Passme's ?



## Costello (Jun 9, 2006)

Quick summary:

*Passcards*
Passcards are passme's that don't require a DS game, and that fit completely in the DS lot.
They usually don't stick out from the DS at all. This solution is absolutely riskless.
Passcards are quite cheap nowadays.
Edit: I hear passcards suck battery faster than other hacking solutions.. to be confirmed

*Flashme*
Flashme is a firmware hack. It's risky, since you can brick your DS.
Although once flashed, you can't get your ds bricked by homebrew apps (yeah ds viruses exist. thank you darkfader and happy birthday)
And to flash your DS you also need a passme or a passcard (once flashed, these are no longer required).

*Passme / Passkey / Superpass*
You all know what a passme is.
They require a DS game. They stick out from the DS a lot.
But they're so cheap now.

*Other*
There are other solutions.
The MKx (MK2, MK3?) or some neoflash products are supposed to work in the DS slot without even a GBA flashcart.
I don't know more about it.
And there might soon be that NinjaDS thingy but we don't know much yet.

*They all suck*
Of course, buying games rocks and is always the best solution.
It's also the most expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*TPi sucks*
TPi might be what you're looking for. It can get you free DS games!
You should PM him for more information.


So now, tell us what you think is the best way to hack your nintendo DS.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 9, 2006)

TPi totally sucks. That guy is just so incredibly not cool. He is not random in any way and never says a word. Yep. Not a word.

Okay actually getting on topic, while I voted for TPi Sucks my unofficial vote has to go for Passme. We would not be anywhere right now without them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2006)

I will go with Flashme for now but if a custom firmware like FWNitro takes off then I will go with that.

I would hate to see TPi's inbox after this stunt as well.


----------



## OrR (Jun 9, 2006)

If you are really stupid, it might be possible to brick your DS while installing FlashMe. However, once you have got it installed, your DS is save from the bricker. It's probably rare but I would be afraid to run any roms or homebrew if I did not have FlashMe installed. It's also very annoying to use a huge PassMe or a PassMe 2 with an old SuperCard. The new NoPass solutions might be a better choice but the MML does not support sleep mode and the Passcard 3 is expensive. Use FlashMe, it's easily the best choice and it's futureproof.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 9, 2006)

flashme fa sho


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 9, 2006)

TPi sucks


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Et Cetera @ Jun 10 2006 said:


> TPi sucks


Ya.


----------



## bullet007 (Jun 10, 2006)

I would have voted FlashME, but I could not resist voting for TPi sucks


----------



## danielmakana (Jun 10, 2006)

what is tpi?


----------



## OrR (Jun 10, 2006)

TPi: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=25671


----------



## wohoo (Jun 10, 2006)

FlashMe FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing sticks out, you spare the battery, and... it's free (as long as you borrow a passme from a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tshu (Jun 10, 2006)

QUOTE(danielmakana @ Jun 10 2006 said:


> what is tpi?


A very tired racoon.

TPi sucks.

and Dirtie is 7.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 11, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(danielmakana @ Jun 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > what is tpi?
> ...



TPi does suck.

Dirtie is 7.

tshu is a moron.


----------



## Opium (Jun 11, 2006)

Flashme definately. Why would you want to use a passme device when you have flashme?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 11, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jun 11 2006 said:


> tshu is a moron.



Second'd


----------



## Shinji (Jun 11, 2006)

It was a tossup between FlashMe and TPi sucks....but I went the way of the dark side >=)


----------



## kalibar (Jun 13, 2006)

Who are all these mouth-breathers that keep voting for PassKey/SuperPass? That shit is unwieldy as _fuck_.


----------



## RueGorE (Jun 13, 2006)

Flashme is teh win. XD


----------



## Eruonen (Jun 16, 2006)

TPi doesn't suck.

I don't know which one to choose, though.


----------



## dEC0DED (Jun 23, 2006)

i need my tpi


----------



## Picolo (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jun 9 2006 said:


> *Passcards*
> [...]
> I hear passcards suck battery faster than other hacking solutions.. to be confirmed



Can you explain why?

I got the MML, and when I've booted the DS with MML and have entered the SuperCard Menu I can remove the MML from the DS-slot and then play games, in-game-reset and start playning another game, no problems. 

So what I'm saying is that the MML (and I guess other passcards aswell) only "operates" when booting the DS, making it hard for me to think it accually affects the battery.


----------



## superprincesspea (Jun 25, 2006)

Passcard 3 for me...people complain that it's expensive, but it's the same price (or less ) of one new NDS game, and with it you never have to buy another retail game again.  I think it's worth it to preserve the warranty of my DS and not brick it by accident. 

SPP


----------



## leoedin (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm confused - how the hell did this TPi guy get to be a mod on GBATemp - is it like some random spammer you just picked to be a mod, or is there some story to this...

I voted flashme


----------



## Strider (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Jun 13 2006 said:


> Flashme is teh win. XD



For greater glory!


----------

